

Squeezed Books Summary
Business Knowledge - Extracted, Compressed, Discussed - RiderOfGiraffes
http://www.squeezedbooks.com/

======
davidw
Hey, thanks, but they've seen it before :-)

~~~
RiderOfGiraffes
I searched, but only found references within comments, not a submission. I
thought it was worth a submission of its own.

~~~
davidw
Right now I'm maintaining the site, but I've had real troubles getting
traction. I'm not quite sure how to attract people to do summaries of their
own, or at the very least discuss the books.

